# Deciding S/N through Socionics.



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

These are _general_ traits regarding S/N.

*Intuitives*

Perception
•	Concentration focused more on generalizations of reality (i.e. abstract mental representations of reality) than on immediate sensory data.
•	Well-differentiated perception of abstract parameters of situations and processes (i.e. timing, potential, purpose, unseen factors, etc.)
•	Duller perception of sensory data and physical sensations


Physiology
•	More often have triangular face and wider forehead compared to jaw.
•	Movements less aware; concentration focused in mind.
•	Gaze usually not focused on any object; looks through object without seeing.
•	More often have 'thin' voice.

Emotions
•	Emotions seem more distant and are often tied to things happening in their mental representations of reality.
•	Typically do more punning and plays on words.

Intellectual qualities
•	Intuition does NOT imply intelligence.
•	Inductive thinking: from whole to parts (seeing the forest); first understand the overall picture or system, then see concrete reality.
•	Need to see whole picture to make decisions.
•	Conceptual thinking.
•	Strategists.

Strengths
•	Cultivating unseen potential in people and situations.
•	Strategic foresight; see prospects and dangers inherent in situations and processes.
•	Creating sense of meaning and strategic consistency.

Typical talents
•	Guessing what the hidden problem is.
•	Handling large amounts of written data.
•	Keeping track of and cataloguing information.

Weaknesses
•	Slow orientation in situations where things need to be done quickly.
•	Often don't know their own tastes and desires.
•	Doing housework and chores.
•	Impracticality
•	Keep developing potential without materializing plans.
•	Without direct help and encouragement almost always lead aesthetically and physically bland life.
•	Can become slaves to information and future prospects and neglect physical reality and health.

Typical doubts
•	Often unsure of their physical sensations and state of health.
•	Often unsure that their partner is really attracted to them.

Behaviour in relationships
•	Manage the spiritual aspect.
•	sense of meaning.
•	Acquire mental picture of partner that drives partner to become better person.

____________________________

*Sensors*

Perception
•	Concentration focused more on immediate sensory data (information registered through five senses and other sensations) than on generalizations of data.
•	Well-differentiated perception of sensory data (five senses, appearance, color, physical state and sensations, concrete motives, etc.).
•	Duller perception of abstract parameters of situations and processes.

Physiology
•	More often have rectangular face and heavier jaw.
•	More deliberate movements and touch; concentration distributed throughout body.
•	Gaze usually steady and focused and moves from object to object.
•	More often have 'melodic' voice.

Emotions
•	Emotions usually have to do with concrete things or imagining concrete things.
•	Hearty laughter.

Intellectual qualities
•	Thinking: from parts to deductive whole (seeing the trees); always aware of details and less aware of overall system.
•	Can make decisions quickly in each specific situation with limited information.
•	Practical thinking.
•	Tacticians.
•	Keeping track of material objects and space around them.

Strengths
•	Realizing potential; turning potential into material reality (i.e. things).
•	Better at deriving sensory pleasure out of their activities.
•	Understand their own and others' physical needs and physiological sensations.
•	Assessing their physical attractiveness and taking advantage of it.

Typical talents
•	Working with hands, cooking, handicrafts.
•	Tasks requiring extended concentration on objects (monitoring machinery or people, for example).
•	Practical medicine.

Weaknesses
•	Lack of sense of timing; tend to make hasty decisions.
•	Lack of foresight; doesn't see prospects or dangers looming around corner.
•	Lack of progress and development; keep materializing desires without developing strategic potential.
•	Can become hedonists – slaves to sensory pleasures.
•	Often lack sense of meaning and strategic consistency in life.

Typical doubts
•	Doubts about what will happen tomorrow.

Behaviour in relationships
•	Manage the sensual aspect.
•	Sense of measure; pleasure.
•	Talk about their attraction easily.
•	Able to help partner relax and enjoy themselves.
•	Strive to physically acquire partner.

Source: Socionics :: Intuition / Sensing


----------



## Dastan (Sep 28, 2011)

physiology: jaw & forehead = eating(*S*) vs. contemplation(*N*) :laughing:


----------

